# Algae growth



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Good morning everyone. I have 2 tanks right now that have a growth of what I assume to be an algae of some type. It is BRIGHT green...that is algae right? In my 55G tank, a while back I had the same stuff then it turned black. It is only from time to time that I ever see the brown colored algae. I have plenty of rocks and other cave like decorations in the tank for the algae to grow on, but it won't. I see some tanks with the rocks all covered in the nice natural looking brown colored algae. What do I need to do to get more of that? Like I said, I get very small amounts of it from time to time, but most of the time, any algae I get is bright green. I assume it has something to do with lighting, but I do not know what I need to do. My tank does get minimal natural lighting as it is in the basement away from the window, which that could be changed if need be.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is the algae blue-green and forms like a sheet on decor and possibly even substrate?

Most people don't want the brown...nothing wrong with the black if you WANT algae.

The problem is most algae grows too long instead of staying at the nice, short mossy-looking length.


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

It is mostly green I would say, maybe ever so slightly blue green. It doesn't really form like sheets that I have noticed. It DOES grow on the substrate which I need to switch out still. The substrate is 1/2" rocks. I have a pail of washed sand that I am going to switch it out for in the next week or two. I just like the look of some of the posted tanks in the forum that have the nice natural look with all the algae on the rocks. Black would be fine, but this bright green stuff looks odd, I mean my couple pieces of lace rock look quite odd when they have this stuff on them. I have no problem with having to clean the glass more often. I just like the look and the fact that the mbuna in my tank will graze on it.

What do you think I have in my tank as far as the bright green stuff goes? I don't NEED to have the algae, I just think it looks nice. I just am curious what a guy can do to get the nice algae grown on the rocks/caves.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

What size tanks, whats your equipment (including light), what kind of fish, how often & what are you feeding, how long have the tanks been setup. I wouldnt jump on lightening on this issue, i think it's more water parameters then anything else. Is the tank in direct sunlight? More info the better, including water parameters. Algae of all types need a food source of sorts, and light can be a factor, but not always. You mentioned blue, that has me questioning the water & maintenance schedule, and some other factors, but easily fixed as far as the blue goes, but green is very common, and not everyone will win that fight. A pic might help...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, give us a pic. Sounds like it might be cyanobacteria which can be treated and prevented.

Short mossy green algae IME only happens when it first starts to grow. Eventually it gets too long, whether green or black and you decide no algae is better.


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Pictures are out of the question for the night. Wife has the camera spoken for. I examined the green growth as close as I could when I got home and there is no blue that I could see. However, I do have water parameters and other info requested for both tanks.

Tank 1:
55 Gallon - 4' tank
pH: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5 ppm
Temperature: 78-79 degrees
Lighting: 1 - 48" Halogen Aquarium Light fixture
Filtration: 1 - Penguin Bio-Wheel 350 & 1 - Penguin Bio-Wheel 150
Sunlight: Indirect - none
Water Flow: 2 power heads

Tank 2:
40 Gallon - breeder size
pH - 8.0
Ammonia - less thank .25 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm
Nitrate - 10 ppm
Temperature: 79-80 degrees
Lighting: 36" Halogen Aquarium Light fixture
Filtration: 1 - Penguin Bio-Wheel 200 & 1 - Sponge filter
Sunlight: None

Maintenance Schedule: Both tanks get 30-50% water change every 3rd-4th day. They both also get an internal glass cleaning as needed, usually about 3-4 times a month.

Feeding: 2-3 times per day, depending on my work schedule. I feed NLS Cichlid Formula, 1mm sinking pellets.

Other: I do have 1 - 3" common pleco that is currently in the 40 Gallon breeder tank. The lights are on from approximately 7 a.m. until 8-9 p.m. As of right now, the way my basement is laid out, I can only move the 55 gallon closer to the natural light from my egress window. This summer, I will be putting in a new window in the room with the 40 Gallon tank. I am working on making my garage more storage friendly so I can turn my storage room in the house into more of a fish room.

Any ideas on the algae without seeing pictures of it are welcome. I will try get pictures whenever my wife brings home the camera.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm still saying cyanobacteria wtihout more info. The bright color, the fact that it is on the substrate. The low nitrates.

How long is the algae? Is it grass-like?


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

No, it is very short, almost like a film. It grows on the heaters and filter tubes pretty good too. It comes and goes from time to time. this is about the 3rd time I have had it within the last 6 months or so I'd say.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyanobacteria still sounds like a fit.

So remove what you can. It should lift off in partial sheets pretty easily. Then treat with erythomycin per package directions. After a week it should be gone.

Then you need to figure out what caused it so it does not come back.

In my tanks it's when I lag behind on the fertilizer (nitrates too low or even zero) and the fast growing plants start to languish and leak plant fluids. If I fertilize it goes right away.

Sometimes it's too little water movement so if yours could use a boost, additional filtration might help.


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

For water movement, could I take a power head out of the 55 and add it to the 40 where it is more an issue?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I skimmed through didnt see you mention it, but are you keeping live plants in the tanks at all? Curious what your phosphate levels were. The thing about Cyanobacteria is it isnt algae, it's bacteria, and can lead to some nasty issues, and it loves low nitrates. Your nitrates are really low, usually i see high on here haha, but your low. You could easily cut back on your weekly water changes to 25-30%, and let the nitrates build up more, and everything DJRansome said about water movement. Low oxygen is another factor in Cyanobacteria, and yes you can put that powerhead anywhere you want, but remember oxygen, more then water movement, so surface agitation is better then inside tank movement. Get that oxygen exchange going


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

No plants. I do not have any phosphate testing materials. I will cut back on the water changes a bit and see if that helps some. I know they aren't nice looking, but what if I added a bubbler to get more oxygen in the tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

More filtration will be more effective than an air stone, and quieter. Plus you won't need to buy an air pump. It's not the bubbles that add oxygen...it's the surface disruption.


----------



## J&amp;DGuy (Feb 12, 2007)

Got it. I have an extra HOB. I will add that tomorrow.


----------

